# My first Chanel Haul!



## ElvenEyes (Jun 17, 2011)

Bits of lovely goodies by Chanel, from both Nordstrom and Chanel Online (who sent me the cute bag)!

  	Glossimers in 144, 142, 84
  	Free drawstring bag
  	Quad in 19 Enigma

  	RC in 11 Legende
  	RA's in Crazed,Comedia, Confidentielle, Coquette, Emotive, Insolente, Desirable, Imagination

  	Love them all!!


----------



## sayah (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, I loved all the shades!


----------



## heart (Jun 17, 2011)

Wowww!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2011)

You picked some very Gorgeous items!!! Enjoy them all.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you, ladies!  I really love these lipsticks.  I want them all..or at least all the ones that look good on me!  I have noticed today that in spite of them being moisturizing they don't leave a mark on my glass when I drink and they don't completely disappear after I have eaten.  They are still on my lips.  They are worth every dollar!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful choices!  Enjoy!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

Debi enjoy your haul! you have chosen some amazing goodies and i am drooling at your picture!!


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Bits of lovely goodies by Chanel, from both Nordstrom and Chanel Online (who sent me the cute bag)!
> 
> Glossimers in 144, 142, 84
> Free drawstring bag
> ...


	Yay!  You are no longer a newbie!  lol  Everything looks gorg!  If you get a minute, would you mind swatching Desirable?  That has been on my list forever, but I don't live near a Chanel counter, so I haven't been able to swatch.  I have to buy everything online and love hearing about everyone's reviews!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 18, 2011)

Enjoy your haul! All the pinks and purples are beautiful!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 18, 2011)

great haul! I've always wanted to try the glossimers! they look so pretty!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow great haul. You picked some beautiful shades. That quad is gorgeous.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Yay!  You are no longer a newbie!  lol  Everything looks gorg!  If you get a minute, would you mind swatching Desirable?  That has been on my list forever, but I don't live near a Chanel counter, so I haven't been able to swatch.  I have to buy everything online and love hearing about everyone's reviews!


	Oh my goodness. I went back to the Chanel counter today. lol  I am a goner.  I think you said you have Comedia so here is Comedia below and Desirable above. A very soft cool-toned pink rose colour, very wearable, very subtle but with a lovely shade leaning towards old fashioned wild roses!  I hope this helps!   This is on some rather dry NW15 skin!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome Chanel haul. I'm scared to even look at this brand. I dont want to get sucked in.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the swatch of Desirable -- very pretty!!  Too funny that you went back today -- what did you end up getting??


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bonitinha said:


> Thanks for the swatch of Desirable -- very pretty!!  Too funny that you went back today -- what did you end up getting??


	I got these!

  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/175754/and-yet-another-chanel-haul#post_2131286


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG!  Great haul!  I love everything.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jun 19, 2011)

Ooooh, I like your 2nd haul, too.  Now I would love to see a swatch of Romantic RA (you know, if you get the time).  You will love Rose Petale blush -- so pretty and I use mine all the time.  I wish that Taffetas Rose came in the RA formula -- it looks stunning!

  	I also have and love Pink Peony glossimer -- did you take a peek at the Roze Bronze?  I can't make bronzers work for me, but this one is gorgeous and has the perfect pop of pink!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 19, 2011)

I will try and swatch Romantic for you soon!  I did not buy the bronzer, though tempted to!  I have so many right now, ranging from Stila, Two-Faced, Clinique, NARS, Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown, Victoria Secret, Smashbox and Guerlain!  But it looks matte so it is very tempting!!!


----------



## thebeautybible (Jun 20, 2011)

wow, great purchases! loving the lipsticks


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 21, 2011)

the lipsticks look wonderful...me likey


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

god i love chanel. great haul, pretty lipsticks


----------

